# Bibliothek in Netbeans einbinden mit Graphi als Platform



## CodeIt (12. Nov 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe Gephi als Platform in Netbeans eingebettet und möchte gerne z.B. die Bibliothek Jama integrieren. Ich erhalte jedoch die Mitteilung "package Jama does not exist."

Bei der bisherigen Integration bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen:
- download der Jama jar-Datei
- gehen in Netbeans auf Tools, Libraries und den Button "New library" drücken
- Namen der Bibliothek eingeben und OK drücken
- dann drücken des Buttons "Add JAR/Folder" und die entsprechende jar suchen.

Wenn ich anschließend mit Rechtsklick auf libraries bei dem entsprechenden Projekt klicke erscheinen nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
1) Add Module Dependency....
2) Add new Library

Aber kein Add JAR/File 

Wenn ich mit Rechtsklick auf das Projekt klicke und Properties auswähle, Kategorie: Libraries auswähle, erscheinen die Platform Modules anstatt Compile time Libraries. Es erscheint kein Button "Add JAR/Folder" .

Zusätzlich befindet sich in diesem Fenster die Meldung "Module JavaFX wrapper in platform requests the token org.openide.modules.jre.JavaFX but there are not known providers". Der rote Resolve Button ist jedoch nicht auswählbar. Hängt mein Problem mit dieser Meldung zusammen?

Woran kann das liegen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## CodeIt (13. Nov 2017)

Habe festgestellt, wenn ich eine Projekt für eine Java-Anwendung erstelle, dann erscheint bei rechtsklick auf Libraries "Add JAR/File".    Aber nicht wenn ich ein Projekt über die Gephi-Platform erstelle.


----------

